# my grandpas old camera



## Apex (Aug 30, 2007)

this camera was passed down to my father about 20 years ago from his father.  i got some pictures of it with my camera phone (my cameras not at the house) so they are very blurry but some of you might know what it is?  he mentioned maybe trying to sell it because he is looking to buy a dslr now.  

its funny because i didnt even know my dad was interested in photography until just recently.  















my dad was wondering if it was worth anything.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 31, 2007)

That is an Argus A, black/chrome variation (the most common) and was probably made in the late 1930s. Its value is more of a sentimental value, it will not bring more than $25-$30 if sold. There is a variation to it, that is if the lens focuses 15" and that is the AF model, usually about $5 more.

The gold variation of the same camera sells for about $100.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Apex (Aug 31, 2007)

cool, thanks alot


----------

